# Roughin or top off



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Which one are you better or best at...

Truly I know I would rather rough in than install fixtures any day off the week ...

Which one am I better at or enjoy more ... I would say rough in


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I have to be rounded. I rough, and set. Don't have a choice. I like the rough aspect, to know that lines will end up where they should. And I like finish, so I can make the finished product look as good as it should. But I'm a one man show, when the system breaks down, I know where the error lies.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

I like the rough, did one today. It's a beautiful thing to see it in the ground for whats its worth, other than just seeing the finished product.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I have to be rounded. I rough, and set. Don't have a choice. I like the rough aspect, to know that lines will end up where they should. And I like finish, so I can make the finished product look as good as it should. But I'm a one man show, when the system breaks down, I know where the error lies.


I got to be will rounded also ... But rough in is were I would rather be


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

But, to your question, I guess rough-in. I enjoy it more. So I should be better at something that I like.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

cbeck said:


> I like the rough, did one today. It's a beautiful thing to see it in the ground for whats its worth, other than just seeing the finished product.


Really Like looking at the pipes I put in ... It gives me some satisfaction


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Really Like looking at the pipes I put in ... It gives me some satisfaction


Right there with ya:thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Whoever is great at top out, followed a great rough in guy. I like it all.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

.....

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

To answer the question, I like both, but if I had to choose it would be the rough in.

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Whoever is great at top out, followed a great rough in guy. I like it all.


Hopefully it's the other way around ... Roughen before top off


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I suck at both. :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I suck at both. :laughing:


Paper pusher


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm most comfortable doing a rough/ground or top out. I do it all, but prefer roughing it in.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Will said:


> I'm most comfortable doing a rough/ground or top out. I do it all, but prefer roughing it in.


If I had my choice ..... It would be rough in


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Hopefully it's the other way around ... Roughen before top off


exactly my point. If the rough in was on point and everything is where it needs to be, finish is a piece of cake.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> exactly my point. If the rough in was on point and everything is where it needs to be, finish is a piece of cake.


Yah ... But what gives you more satisfaction ...
Not the customer ... You 

Is it roughen or topoff


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

We talking residential only???

Neither :laughing:

If we're talking ICI, throw a 12" CI wye on my back and a 3/8" nut driver in my belt and I'm happy, up the ladder I go...

Want me to set fixtures in 400 hotel suites til the cows come home and I'll be bored to tears by lunch.

:thumbup:

Cool thread OS!


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

I like both for the most part, I suppose I'm better at rough in. I usually get pissed at tile guys when I do finish work, haha.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> We talking residential only???
> 
> Neither :laughing:
> 
> ...


It doesn't natter if you good 
Had three fixtures to set or one or. A million 

One you excel at .. Roughen or it setting 

I like pipe ... 

But I have to do setting fixtures ...

Pipe is my thing ... 

It like the carpenter thing ... Are you better at framing or or the final


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

More little parts needed with finishing... if some are missing, I'll get pizzed and speak ASL..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> More little parts needed with finishing... if some are missing, I'll get pizzed and speak ASL..


Is there captions with that ?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Is there captions with that ?


 Lsaughing


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Collecting the check is my favorite part. Everything else just gets me there.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Collecting the check is my favorite part. Everything else just gets me there.


Money before rough in ... Dam I though you knew better


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Money before rough in ... Dam I though you knew better


Sure but that usually covers the expenses. The PROFIT comes at the end usually.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Sure but that usually covers the expenses. The PROFIT comes at the end usually.


Who fault is that ???

Make sure you get enough up front


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I enjoy both. I'm a well rounded plumber, must be the biscuits..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

smoldrn said:


> I enjoy both. I'm a well rounded plumber, must be the biscuits..


Bull**** .
There is one that you prefer over the other


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Depends if it's winter time or summertime.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

leakfree said:


> Depends if it's winter time or summertime.


What you like setting fixtures in the summer ?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

If pressed for an answer I'd say top-out. I like the drills going, piping being ran, the challenge of making tight cramped configurations that not only pass inspection but make a really great serviceable system for years to come. 
Trimming out is fine, specially when weather outside really sucks it's nice to have a warm project to crawl into for the day.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Neither, I hate both equally


----------



## Aaron's (Nov 2, 2012)

Adamche said:


> Neither, I hate both equally


 

lol


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Bull**** .
> There is one that you prefer over the other


Ok, it's probably the rough in. I get a little fussy when I'm running my pipe. I was taught that everything had to be neat. All water stub outs are level & level with each other, ect.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I dislike both. finish is nice in bad wheather. I guess I'm ok at both. 

I only like them when they are done. oh I hate undergrounds, It seems my shovel doesn't work good.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Neither, for 15 years I did 200 homes a year and now I could care less if I ever see a rough in or finish again.

Disliked roughing in at 0 degrees running a space heater and then disliked sweating when it was 90 degrees where every part of you is wet down to your socks.


In both cold or hot weather when the angle drill or hole hog caught it still hurt to get hit in the head. It also hurt when a carpenter left a piece of wood with a nail sticking up when you step on it.


I have not roughed in a home since 1996 and am happy that we gave that up.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Neither, for 15 years I did 200 homes a year and now I could care less if I ever see a rough in or finish again.
> 
> Disliked roughing in at 0 degrees running a space heater and then disliked sweating when it was 90 degrees where every part of you is wet down to your socks.
> 
> ...


What were you wearing ??? Running shoes ?

How many times do you got to get hit in the head with the angle drill before you learn to use it ?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

My favorite thing to do is the rough in on a room addition or large remodel. I'm not a fan of the finish but I would much rather do that, than to clear a drain.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I think to be a real deal plumber you should be able to rough in a house and trim it out.

Service plumbers who cant do both arnt the read deal , how can they understand anything if they cant do both


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> I think to be a real deal plumber you should be able to rough in a house and trim it out.
> 
> Service plumbers who cant do both arnt the read deal , how can they understand anything if they cant do both


There's a lot of quarterback coaches in the NFL that can't do it on the field.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Neither, for 15 years I did 200 homes a year and now I could care less if I ever see a rough in or finish again.
> 
> In both cold or hot weather when the angle drill or hole hog caught it still hurt to get hit in the head. It also hurt when a carpenter left a piece of wood with a nail sticking up when you step on it.


My right angle drill has never given me much trouble. The hole hawg smacked me in the head once and that was all it took. Learned my lesson and it hasn't happen since. 

If your framers are leaving 2x4's with nails sticking up then they should be replaced. Rule #1 on any decent framing crew is to bend over all your nails before tossing anything into the yard.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> There's a lot of quarterback coaches in the NFL that can't do it on the field.


I am definitely not the guy you want to build your new custom home from a set of plans. 

But after the new con guy is done, I'm the best one to straighten it out as it systematically fails.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

There's alot more to plumbing than changin shower carts and toilets

just sayin


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Ive been hit multiple times by my right angle drill , A 4" bit almost ate my leg off.

Its a young mans job, rough ins keep you in shape, back in 2007 I could do 50 pull ups ,,,, now,,,,, not so much


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> There's alot more to plumbing than changin shower carts and toilets
> 
> just sayin


I agree 100% :yes:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

If I got to choose any aspect of Plumbing I'd be digging up sewer laterals, I could do that until the cows come home.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ummm. I'd rather bid the jobs. Lol. I like the challenge of a rough in but also I like to set fixtures. What gets me is I have done all the rough ins fir the last two years and the boss sends the older plumber and his helper to stack out and or trim out on my rough in and they never do it the way I want it done!!!! Aaaaaa. I work hard to get my rough in just rite and iv even had them push my risers around when they back fill. If the boss would let me stay on the job just a bit longer so I can ensure a proper back fill and stack out!!! I enjoy all plumbing but don't want to be the rough in guy all the time. A bit tired of playing in the dirt !!!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*It's all in the package*



GREENPLUM said:


> Service plumbers who cant do both arnt the read deal , how can they understand anything if they cant do both


IMO the balanced plumber is one who is experienced in repair AND new work. To fully appreciate many aspects of why things need to be done a certain way a good repair plumber gets it. To look at a slab home and picture in your mind how water lines or drains where most likely routed one would need experience in new work. Neither tops the other.
Example: A new work plumber will typically only install C/O's as per code minimums, a repair plumber knows C/O"s are priceless.


Richard Hilliard said:


> It also hurt when a carpenter left a piece of wood with a nail sticking up when you step on it.


In my concrete days pop would be p*ssed if he saw us throw a board down without either pulling the nail or bending it over.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Neither, for 15 years I did 200 homes a year and now I could care less if I ever see a rough in or finish again.
> 
> Disliked roughing in at 0 degrees running a space heater and then disliked sweating when it was 90 degrees where every part of you is wet down to your socks.
> 
> ...


I had a nail go completely through my foot wearing boots with puncture resistant soles. Doesn't matter what footwear you have on if the nail is big enough and you step on it hard enough.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I am good at all of it, but I prefer Rough-ins. Not bragging, just facts.


----------



## KennethCastro (Oct 10, 2012)

Have to be well rounded. I'm a all-in-all man, when a system breaks down, I immediately know where know problem is...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

KennethCastro said:


> Have to be well rounded. I'm a all-in-all man, when a system breaks down, I immediately know where know problem is...


 Already?? Only after 6 months of drain cleaning...???


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I like the driving to the bank to deposit the check the best :thumbup:

Honestly though, I hate setting fixtures. It's hard on my back and I don't fit under kitchen cabinets like I used to. Plus hauling toilets up a flight of stairs or two really sucks.


----------

